# A sad truth



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2019)

Humans are deuterostomes, which means that when they develop in the womb 
the anus forms before any other opening.  This basically means at one point you 
were nothing but an a**hole.

Sadly, a large percentage of humans *never* evolve past this point.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 5, 2019)

Sad but true.


----------



## kit s (Apr 5, 2019)

Now you know the rest of the story on the why's of some.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 5, 2019)

that explains a lot


----------



## desertlites (Apr 5, 2019)

and unfortunately they go on to contribute to the gene pool.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 5, 2019)

Amen and I know a lot of them from public work I've done.

Warren


----------



## buzzy (Apr 5, 2019)

So true!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 5, 2019)

desertlites said:


> and unfortunately they go on to contribute to the gene pool.


seems they are breeding at an alarming rate


----------

